# "Stolen Trailer" N.E. Illinois



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*
For those of you in this part of the country, I am offering a reward
For "information" leading to the return of my 16' Utilty/Car Trailer.
Trailer was taken from on John's Drive in Glenview Illinois.
Between 6:30pm 3/9/11 and 7:00am 3/10/11
Trailer is "red" with a wood deck and has 12" high front and side rails.
And is "heavily" reflectorized.
"Many" side marker lights and "tiedown rings"
"Custom mounted" and protected "Blue Dot" tail lights.
Trailer has "black" painted chrome "Buick"Mag wheels with Denman tires.
Also has a 2" Winch mount welded into front section.
Swing a way lic plate mount.
ILLINOIS Tag # 25753TC 
This is a custom built trailer and easily identified if you locate it.

Trailer has damage.
And "White" paint transfer on the sides from where they smashed it into the vans that were blocking it in.
 John...*


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll keep my eyes open in northern mchenry county.
a**holes oughta be shot..
I hope you find it.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

custom built? looks like the other 66 trailers just like it sitting on lots here in my little town. what's unique about it? looks like a red car trailer?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open around here even tho I doubt it'll make it this far. Honestly its pry at some shop getting a new deck wheels and paint. I hate to say it, but thats most likely whats happening.

Nice looking wheel thing. What is that on the ground?


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

Nothin worse than a thief......hope you get it back and will keep a look out here up nort....


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

That is a "windmill" style electric generator that is on the ground behind it.
I had loaned the trailer to one of my friends to carry it around to shows.

Thanks everyone for keeping an eye out for it..

 John...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice I would of never or guessed.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out here in JoDaviess County. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

A future food for thought.

Since trailers can be repainted, re-decked, etc. I have my initials and a personal serial number welded in the frame somewhere on mine. So I have a hopeful edge on identifing it if it were ever stolen and found.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Garagekeeper;1264623 said:


> *
> For those of you in this part of the country, I am offering a reward
> For "information" leading to the return of my 16' Utilty/Car Trailer.
> Trailer was taken from on John's Drive in Glenview Illinois.
> ...


Will keep my eye out for it. Do you have any close up pictures. These style trailers are common


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Holland;1264998 said:


> I'll keep an eye out here in JoDaviess County. Hope it works out for ya.


Ill watch in Carroll and Whiteside. if it makes it west to us well keep our eyes peeled...:salute:


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out in DeKalb and parts of Kane Co's.

Unfortunatley, it's probably in another state by now... or worse, dropped at a scrap yard. Hope you get it back though.


.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

I will keep an eye out in Cook and Lake County for you... Sucks when people steal your gear... 

I wrote down the tag on that trailer and I will keep it with me in case I see some scumbag running down the road with it.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*"Thanks everyone"*

Thanks everyone for watching out for the trailer.
My guess it is going to be hauling a bunch of lawnmowers or scrap metal the rest of it's life.
But you never know I may get lucky and one of you guys may spot it and I'll get it back.
Thanks again.  John...


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

here, a lot of the times, the VIN is stamped into the hitch frame. i've heard what a lot of times what happens, is the thief takes and cuts the tongue of the trailer, sells for scrap, builds a new hitch frame, and applies for a "homemade" trailer VIN and stamps that into the frame and repaints. where they get caught sometimes is the original owner has stamped or welded some identifying marks hidden under the trailer somewhere.


----------



## TNLC (Feb 27, 2011)

Garagekeeper;1267228 said:


> Thanks everyone for watching out for the trailer.
> My guess it is going to be hauling a bunch of lawnmowers or scrap metal the rest of it's life.
> But you never know I may get lucky and one of you guys may spot it and I'll get it back.
> Thanks again.  John...


Hmm, I was looking on Craigslist and saw this.

Link


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

TNLC;1267644 said:


> Hmm, I was looking on Craigslist and saw this.
> 
> Link


hmmmmmmm looks very very similar!!!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well very easy to paint black put new lights on . look under to see if it is red if any one goes to look no one will paint the underside.


----------



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

TNLC;1267644 said:


> Hmm, I was looking on Craigslist and saw this.
> 
> Link


link is gone. deleted by author.


----------



## TNLC (Feb 27, 2011)

Trane365;1269127 said:


> link is gone. deleted by author.


I just checked and it's still up.


----------



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

TNLC;1269328 said:


> I just checked and it's still up.


I just checked again still gone.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Again thanks to all that have been keeping there eyes open for the trailer.
I just received a call from a fellow Plowsite member that said he saw the trailer on I-90 going north and getting off around the Schaumburg area exits.
He said it was being towed by an early 90's blue Chevy pick-up with dark rear window and that he couldn't get a tag number as they turned off so quickly.
He did *999 from his cell phone to report it.
So if any of you that are in the Arlington Hts, Schaumburg, Hanover Park, Roselle, Barrington area "please" keep an extra watch out for it.
 Thank you. John...


----------



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in Elk Grove and in those areas all the time will keep an eye out.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

As of Friday Sept. 16 2016 I found my stolen trailer..
As some of you know I am a plow dealer and travel picking up equipment.
I'm always looking at trailers and equipment along the way, and it paid off...
After 5 1/2 years on a road I travel quite often I saw it sitting in a driveway.. Did have Arkansas tags on it but was easily identified.
Either way I have recovered it.I want to thank all those that have called or emailed me about it over the years.
Thanks again. John...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Deleted. Glad you got your equipment back.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Glad to see you got it back. Now what will happen to the guy that had it?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Please tell me ya got the SOB that stole it.


----------

